# Help Please!



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

I took these this morning and I had my camera on auto. The flash came on automatically and I was in a hurry and didn't make any adjustments. Can anyone make these better? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*I tried a couple of things...no luck. My thought is that it is not a flash problem....maybe fogged lens?? Did you just go out from A/C? Forced flash is what would fill in facial features. They seem fine. Just my 2 cents.*


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

fishinfella said:


> *,,,,,,,,,. My thought is that it is not a flash problem....maybe fogged lens?? Did you just go out from A/C? ........*


yep


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Foggy lens or not....dem are some cute kiddos you got there. Look like some good "Friday Pics" coming soon!!!


Mike


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Same here. I tried a few things and could not get the fuzzy to go away. I think something was on the lens.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I've found, here on the good old Texas Gulf coast...that if I come out of my air-conditioned house and IMMEDIATELY try to shoot something, the lens will often fog up due to the humidity in the outside atmosphere. Rich


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

richg99 said:


> I've found, here on the good old Texas Gulf coast...that if I come out of my air-conditioned house and IMMEDIATELY try to shoot something, the lens will often fog up due to the humidity in the outside atmosphere. Rich


Thats exactly what is was. Thanks for the help and kind words.
I don't know a whole lot about cameras or photography, but is there anything that can prevent this?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Big Red said:


> Thats exactly what is was. Thanks for the help and kind words.
> I don't know a whole lot about cameras or photography, but is there anything that can prevent this?


*Unless move somewhere with reasonable humidity....nope. The camera is just like someone wears glasses....both fog when going from drt A/C into warm humid air.*


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Awe the haze just makes em look like Angels !!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Big Red said:


> Thats exactly what is was. Thanks for the help and kind words.
> I don't know a whole lot about cameras or photography, but is there anything that can prevent this?


Time. Just wait a bit before making your shots. Five to ten minutes should be plenty.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

if you wanted to keep those particular photos, you could try something that might detract from the bright white blur of the blouses. i used Picasa, sharpened the first photo, then used a soft focus at its extreme setting, and then an automatic lighting and colour fix (which slightly darkened the image) and managed this:


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

*Played around a little*

Used Microsoft Digital Image Suite


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

How about posterized. I do that a lot with photos that otherwise just don't make it. Hope you don't mind.


----------

